# Malaysian Driving Licence conversion



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello Fellow Mates from Malaysia,

Could you all please advise about using Malaysian driving licence in Aus?

1. Can we drive in WA using Malaysian driving licence, if migrating under 176 visa? If yes do we need to obtain an international driving licence or the regular malaysian licence will do?
2. How many months does WA state provide before requiring to convert to Aus Driving licence? 
3. I have seen in other posting about obtaining a ‘letter of verification’ from the relevant High Commission / Consulate regarding the authenticity of the driver’s licence; and the high commission in turn requiring an NOC from the local licensing authority. Is this requirement applicable for Malaysian Driving licences?
4. Can Malaysian driving licence be converted over the counter or do we need to sit for theory,eye and driving tests?

Any general information and tips related to conversion of Malaysian Driving licence will be greatly appreciated.


----------

